# R58 Loose Front Panel



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi all, I'm looking for some advice before I go any further with my problem. I've never had my machine apart, except for the group for cleaning, so wouldn't really know where to begin to take apart. I noticed while making a coffee last night that the front panel of my machine, the bit that the group is attached to and the dials etc, seems to wobble a bit when locking in and removing the portafilter. It only appears the be one corner that is loose and so on to my question. Is the casing screwed together inside or riveted or some other attachment, i.e. is it something i can repair myself as i'm concerned about continuing use with it pulling on the panel incase it either pulls any other connections loose or buckles the front panel.

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Which corner is loose (upper right, upper left, bottom right, bottom left)?


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

As you stand in front of it the upper left, just above the steam wand.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

nyneve said:


> As you stand in front of it the upper left, just above the steam wand.


Check this bolt isn't loose, you only have to remove the top panel (4 screws). If the "rivnut" threaded thing is broken off, then you may have to put a normal nut on.

The rivnut is a sort of riveted on thread placed in a hole drilled in the metal that the bolt screws into.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

That looks about the right place, I'll be so happy if that's all it is. As a bonus i'll get to see the inside of my machine and check for anything else that maybe loose, maybe find some way to finally stop the reservoir cover rattling

Thank you so much Dave.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

nyneve said:


> That looks about the right place, I'll be so happy if that's all it is. As a bonus i'll get to see the inside of my machine and check for anything else that maybe loose, maybe find some way to finally stop the reservoir cover rattling
> 
> Thank you so much Dave.


No problem. Just as an aside, you should be inspecting the inside of the machine (from the top) annually anyway....it will save you a lot of hassle and problems to do this.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Could you tell me what i should be looking for? Its only just over a year and half old so hopefully not too late to pick up on anything which may cause issue.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

nyneve said:


> Could you tell me what i should be looking for? Its only just over a year and half old so hopefully not too late to pick up on anything which may cause issue.


With both boilers on, sound of steam hissing, leaks, verdigris stains evidencing leaks, chafing wires....anything that looks abnormal.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Great, thanks very much for that, I will take a look tonight.

Again thanks very much for all your help.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Three cheers for @DavecUK. You were right it was a loose screw, thank goodness. Took a good look inside too and found the screw on the opposite top (above hot water) was also loose but not quite releasing the panel and my main bug bear the rattling was down to the casing around the reservoir. Once i'd taken the top off the metal case just wobbled away, it's plumbed in to don't see in the reservoir that often, so screwed that back down too and gave it a good polish since it was easily accessible all around. It's now back in its corner quietly gleaming back at me when i walk in the kitchen









Thanks again Dave


----------

